# Grilled lemon/herb mahi mahi



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 tblsp oilive oil
2 garlic cloves minced
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1 tsp soy sauce
4 tblsp fresh herbs of your choice
basil
zest of 1 lemon
salt and pepepr to taste
2 mahi mahi steaks 

Combine all the marinade ingredients to gether and pour over the mahi mahi steaks. Marinate for two hours. Grill the steaks, brushing frequently with marinade. to grill the mahi mahi, pre heat grill over low flame and grill until the fish browns. Turn and grill until the fish flakes and is opaque. Time will vary depending on thickness. 

Serrve with wild rice and baby carrots.


----------

